

Show HN: StumbleUpon for books - raimonds
http://stumblary.com

======
untitaker_
Fetching books from HN threads is IMO a really good idea, but using the
submission title seems to produce completely inaccurate teasers for me. I'd
recommend fetching the title from Amazon too, and also somehow weighting the
books by comment upvotes.

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for your feedback and suggestions! Book titles would make more sense
definitely. But post titles lead to surprising and funny results sometimes.

------
openastorenow
Very cool idea. I recently spent quite a while paging through HNSearch.com
looking for book recommendations.

My recommendation would be to make sure the "Next" button never moves. Some
really long titles cause it to get pushed down a bit and that gets annoying
when you're clicking on "Next" at a fast rate.

I also agree there needs to be a little more information on the page because
of the sometimes-indirect post titles. I find myself hovering the Amazon link
to see the name of the book.

~~~
jjsz
If I recall, there was a guy who also scraped hn but included movies and other
things. It wasn't limited to clicks, he had all the information in lists.

~~~
raimonds
Maybe it was me again with [http://www.hnstore.co/](http://www.hnstore.co/)

~~~
jjsz
Thank you for that! Somehow I went to a tangent on your site the last time I
saw it and came across r/Cyberpunk. I believe you should include subreddit
mentions too.

~~~
raimonds
Cool idea! I will look into it!

------
joshmlewis
I don't like how the titles aren't necessarily about the book or what you're
going to get.

~~~
raimonds
Sorry about that! I thought getting something unexpected would be more fun.
But majority here want to see real book titles so I will look into it.

------
vikp
Finding interesting books to read is a huge problem for me. I have tried
Goodreads, but its recommendations are poor. I usually just use random lists
to find things to read.

I really like the general idea of something like this, but a way to restrict
by category or train it in some way would make it a lot more useful for me.

------
mistermcgruff
Very cool. Naturally, scraping out of HN is gonna provide a few wonky teasers,
but a great idea nonetheless. Just submitted my book per the site's
instructions for kicks
[http://www.amazon.com/dp/111866146X](http://www.amazon.com/dp/111866146X)

~~~
raimonds
Thanks for the kind words!

------
loceng
Fun name. Took me a moment to realize it's a word combination.. but cool. :)

~~~
raimonds
Glad you liked it! Name was one of my concerns.

------
cocoflunchy
You need to add an Amazon Associate tag to all these links!

~~~
raimonds
But is it worth it if visits are not in millions?

~~~
cheald
thursdayb, you're shadowbanned (which is a shame, because that was a good
comment). Might email pg and see what's up. Your comment history looks benign
to me.

~~~
raimonds
That was a good comment indeed! Thanks thursdayb, cheald!

------
stasy
If you could get images for the titles and possibly a short summary, it would
be a lot better.

------
kenshiro_o
Good idea. But the site needs some polish. Moreover, you should add a
thumbnail of the book in question.

------
Nicholas_C
A back button would be nice as well.

~~~
enrmarc
I think the same. If I miss one I have to start over.

